# Dallas to Pescara



## leebox1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the quickest/easiest way to get to Pescara from Dallas tx. My Husband and I are planning a trip to Abruzzo in the Fall to start our search for a holiday/retirement property. I have been searching flights on line and with all the connections, milan, rome to pecara it could take up to 30 hrs to get there. I even looked at flying into london and hopping to stanstead to get a short flight from there but times dont match up and it would be an overnight stay and time off is limited...frustrating...Thanks so much for any thoughts on this. Debra.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Make it easy for yourself just fly from Dallas to Rome ( Fiumicino) rent a car and have a wonderful drive to Pescara. In that way you will get a better feeling of the area. The drive is very easy, pleasant and no more than 3 hrs. 
Enjoy and remember if you planning to move here take it easy and leave the stress in USA.


----------



## leebox1 (Nov 7, 2011)

rpizzica said:


> Make it easy for yourself just fly from Dallas to Rome ( Fiumicino) rent a car and have a wonderful drive to Pescara. In that way you will get a better feeling of the area. The drive is very easy, pleasant and no more than 3 hrs.
> Enjoy and remember if you planning to move here take it easy and leave the stress in USA.


Thanks so much for your reply, I was wondering how that drive would be and really cant wait to leave the stress here  Thanks again!


----------



## polenta (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi folks, You also may want to consider flying into Naples, a much smaller airport and about the same distance from mid to southern Abruzzo. Where are you headed in Abruzzo? David


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi there are direct flights from america and canada to pescara a type of private charter i belive . check out through itsalian asociation in america they do good prices we had a american staying at our place in abruzzo and he came though spain good luck but i dont think you will like abruzzo YOUL love it we do , this time of the year in the village we live Pretoro in the chieti region of abruzzo is now starting to blosem with america and canadian flags put up by the children and relations of who went to the new land to find work and are coming back to there roots


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

hi there welcome and i'm sure you'll just love abruzzo as pudd2 says. there are several american couples in and around pescara who have moved here permanently and think it's wonderful (even a couple from dallas!) best way to travel is as has been mentioned take the flight to rome and if you don't want to drive you could get the direct express bus which departs from the airport and will take you to pescara in approximately 3 hours. you can walk to many of the hotels in pescara from the bus station and the beach is only a few minutes walk too. pm me if you want any more info.


----------

